# I Want To Build A Box Mod



## Joey786 (27/8/14)

Got a gift from my brother 
It's a good size for box mod
But need help for the build
It's a full metal box and I only have one...
Don't know if I can source more if I make a mistake
Can anyone help
I'll take a pic later


----------



## WHeunis (27/8/14)

I'm not much of a dyi guy...
That said... regulated or mech?
Are you thinking Reo, or are you thinking Hana - as your "inspiration"?


----------



## Joey786 (27/8/14)

More reo

I already have a cana so that's ok
And importing another vw mod
So I'd like along the lines of reo
What's required and where do I source these items

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## capetocuba (27/8/14)

Joey786 said:


> More reo
> 
> I already have a cana so that's ok
> And importing another vw mod
> ...


Speak to @Zeki Hilmi

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WHeunis (27/8/14)

Joey786 said:


> More reo
> 
> I already have a cana so that's ok
> And importing another vw mod
> ...


 
I could only make best-effort guesses... hardware store for some parts, electronics parts supplier for others?

@capetocuba said it best


capetocuba said:


> Speak to @Zeki Hilmi


 
Zeki would be your most valuable resource here, as he just recently finished his diy mod.


----------



## Joey786 (28/8/14)

Ya or nay

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Joey786 (28/8/14)

Inside

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BansheeZA (28/8/14)

man that is a cool box.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MurderDoll (28/8/14)

Joey786 said:


> Ya or nay


Yay yay yay!!!

Do it! 
Will look awesome!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD (29/8/14)

Ive got a Marlboro box like that, I ditched the idea for a wooden design though. I hope you find an easy way to make use of this box as a mod. Go for it bud


----------

